# FR: Qu'est-ce qui est ton film favori?



## MLange

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de poser une question plutôt bête : je sais que normalement, on dit "Quel est ton film favori?" ; l'interrogation "Qu'est-ce qui est ton film favori" est-elle quand même possible ? Plus que j'y réflechissis, moins que j'arrive à me décider.  

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Ecliptica

Good evening MLange,

Hum, well, you may use either "Qui est-ce qui" => "Qui" (sometimes abbreviated in Qu' colloquially) or "Qu'est-ce que" (abbreviated in Qu' before vowels) => "Que" (transformed in Quel before vowels) or with a typical french phrase "Qu'est-ce que c'est que" (very very common even though a little bit weird when you write it)... But the sentence "Qu'est-ce qui", is a shorter way, I guess, to say : "Qu'est-ce qu'il y a qui", so it doesn't suit your case.

Therefore, three solutions (without the simplest way "c'est quoi, ton film favori?") to ask your friend about his bloody favorite film:
Quel est ton film favori (commonly used) => Qu'est-ce que ton film favori (a little bit grandiose, rarely used) => Qu'est-ce que c'est ton film favori (more colloquial)

Hope I've answered your question ^^

Maxandre

PS: "Plus j'y réfléchis, moins j'arrive à me décider", without the two "que" it's way better ^^


----------



## MLange

Thank you so much, Maxandre!  Can anyone explain the logic here, though?  Given that the film in question  is the grammatical subject of the verb être in the sentence "X est mon film favori," why can't you say "Qu'est-ce qui est ton film favori"?  Is there a more general rule involved?


----------



## pnok

I am not a native speaker but I *think* it has something to do with the concept of a choice in French.
Following your example I think it is correct to say/ask
"Qu'est-ce qui se passe?" What's happening? You are asking "what" - no choice.
Whereas
"Quel est ton film favori?" contains a choice:
Among all the films you have ever seen, *which* is the one you like the most? I know that this is awkard English but I believe this is how a French person feels it.
But as I said, I am not a native speaker, this is how I percieve it...


----------



## itka

"Qu'est-ce " means "quelle chose"

So, I can ask somebody "Qu'est-ce qui se passe dans la rue ?" (---> quelle(s) chose(s) ? un accident, une manifestation ...)

But not "qu'est-ce qui est ton film préféré ?"  obviously, my favourite picture is... a picture. Not another thing. I could not answer : "My favourite picture is a book"

I can only ask : "Quel est ton film préféré ?"


----------



## dicomec

I like the one who says : C'est quoi ton film favori ?


----------



## itka

dicomec said:


> I like the one who says : C'est quoi ton film favori ?



OK, but it's a colloquial way of asking... not perfectly correct. You can only use it when you speak with close friends.
Something else : "favori" is from another level (higher) ... It's  a bit weird to put together : "c'est quoi" (very colloquial) and "favori" (high level). You have better to say :  "c'est quoi ton film préféré ?"


----------



## dicomec

Merci, Itka.  Actually, I would have said, c'est quoi ton film préféré, but I thought maybe I wasn't using the best word.  Allez comprendre !


----------



## Areyou Crazy

*
/// quelle est votre film de préférence *c'est possible? (pardon les accents! je vais les editer)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Areyou Crazy said:


> *
> /// quelle est votre film de préférence *c'est possible? (pardon les accents! je vais les editer)


Non, Areyou Crazy, on ne le dit pas, seulement "quel est ton film préféré" ou "quel est ton film favori".


----------



## zafrog

Hi, you must say "Quel est ton film favori (OR préféré)?", there you can't use "qu'est-ce que".


----------



## itka

zafrog said:


> Hi, you must say "Quel est ton film favori (OR préféré)?", there you can't use "qu'est-ce que".



No. Look at my post #5.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce serait plutôt étrange comme tournure, mais ce serait grammaticalement correct de dire :_

— Qu'est-ce que ton film préféré ?
__— C'est le film que j'ai vu le plus souvent._ 
_
— Qu'est-ce que ton film préféré ?
__— C'est _La Grande Vadrouille_._


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Ce serait plutôt étrange comme tournure, mais ce serait grammaticalement correct de dire :_
> — Qu'est-ce que ton film préféré ?
> __— C'est _La Grande Vadrouille_._



Pour moi, c'est totalement incorrect !
Je comprends ça comme une phrase incomplète : 
"Qu'est-ce que ton film préféré _raconte comme histoire_ ?"


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Pour moi, c'est totalement incorrect !
> Je comprends ça comme une phrase incomplète :
> "Qu'est-ce que ton film préféré _raconte comme histoire_ ?"


Non, il ne s'agit pas ici de poser une question à l'aide d'un _est-ce que_ ; c'est une question dont le verbe principal est le verbe _être_. En d'autres termes, _Qu'est-ce que cela ?_ est une question dont la réponse est du type _C'est ceci… _Par exemple : _Qu'est-ce que la vie ? C'est une maladie mortelle sexuellement transmissible._ 

Mais je suis d'accord que, dans ce contexte, cette tournure ne convient pas puisque c'est demander la *définition* d'un mot ou d'un concept.


----------

